
Bug Labs fleshes out BUGbase, BUGmodule details (hackable hardware) - paul
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/28/bug-labs-fleshes-out-bugbase-bugmodule-details/
======
far33d
This thing looks so cool... I'm really excited to buy one, I think there is a
huge market for great software in consumer electronics - this might be a fun
and cool way to build things fast.

